# missed it...



## knockbill (Feb 22, 2010)

what happened on last nites show?? i fell asleep, and its not on on-demand yet?


----------



## stipes (Feb 22, 2010)

*You didnt miss anything...*

I turned it on in the middle of the show and Gabe was cussin one of the greenhorns,,and I thought this is BS....Cussing,,winning,,,I wanna hear that again,,I'd get married.....


----------



## knockbill (Feb 22, 2010)

[QUOTE...Cussing,,winning,,,I wanna hear that again,,I'd get married.....[/QUOTE]

amen to that!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 22, 2010)

In Collyfornia winning is a good thing. Like when I'm in a swimming meet I like winning. You Kentucky home boys sure do like whining when your drink your white wine.


----------



## stipes (Feb 22, 2010)

*LOL!! 2dogs...*



2dogs said:


> In Collyfornia winning is a good thing. Like when I'm in a swimming meet I like winning. You Kentucky home boys sure do like whining when your drink your white wine.



I dont know if you remember along time ago I PM ya about the story about the Indian that named his son 2 dogs...LOL!!! Good to see ya on again!!!!


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 22, 2010)

stipes said:


> I dont know if you remember along time ago I PM ya about the story about the Indian that named his son 2 dogs...LOL!!! Good to see ya on again!!!!



I've been here alot lately it's just that there has not been much to post about. Now that wrestling and basketball are (kinda) over I will be out of town and in the woods more. The weather here today is as sunny as a summer day and nearly as warm. It has been cold and wet till today. I guess global warming is true for a least today.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 2, 2010)

More of the same.


----------



## ThomasTallis (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know what happened in the last Episode because i also sleep.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 3, 2010)

ThomasTallis said:


> I don't know what happened in the last Episode because i also sleep.



Just replay any of the more idiotic segments of the past. Same old, same old. Example:

Put the greenhorn on the 'whistle' to supervise the turns...Yeah Riiiggghhht!...then yell when things go wrong.

Harry K


----------

